#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-06
<mhall119> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/were-going-to-be-building-awesome-things-ubuntu-tv-interview-with-canonicals-will-cooke/
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-07
<ap0calypse> what happen
<ap0calypse> huh
<afspear> is 12.04 a good ubuntu version to test ubuntu tv?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-11
<tgm4883> So is it bad news that https://code.launchpad.net/~s-team/ubuntutv/trunk hasn't been updated since December? Or is development happening somewhere else?
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; did you read the mergeplan on the wiki
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<MrChrisDruif> What is that /~s-team page?
<MrChrisDruif> Name	Status	Last Modified	Last Commit
<MrChrisDruif> lp:~ubuntu-tv/+junk/Damian		Development	2012-02-08	 This branch has not been pushed to yet.
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tv
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, Nope, I headed straight to the above link from the wiki
<tgm4883> somehow I missed the mergeplan
<MrChrisDruif> Doesn't the wiki link to the link I posted just now?
<MrChrisDruif> And there isn't an indication that the page exists on the main page, but it's here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/MergePlan
<MrChrisDruif> Latest update of that page was 4 days ago
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, I came from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<tgm4883> I don't see anything linking to what you listed
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell; ^ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing???
<MrChrisDruif> Like I said, there is no linking to that page afaik
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, and that contributing page is linked to from http://www.ubuntu.com/tv/contributors
<MrChrisDruif> I'm subscribed to all wiki changes to UbuntuTV and beyond...so I got it in the mail
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, ok, so where is this mergeplan?
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/MergePlan
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; Also: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntutv
<tgm4883> That doesn't seem to be linked from anywhere
<tgm4883> *the mergeplan*
<MrChrisDruif> That's what *I* said
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> so the contributing page should link to the ubuntutv code page, rather than the s-team page
<MrChrisDruif> I think to the latest link I send
<MrChrisDruif> But again, I'm not sure about which link to follow anymore O_O
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> guess we need the mergeplan to finish
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell; if you got time, please share your knowledge with us. It's very unclear which links you'd need to follow to contribute to this project. You can read it all in the scrollback
<AlanBell> erm, ok
 * AlanBell has not looked in this channel for some time
<MrChrisDruif> I would've asked popey but he isn't around...didn't check other channels though
<AlanBell> I am not sure at all what the current plan is for contributing to ubuntu-tv
<AlanBell> "be an OEM" appears to be the primary one
<MrChrisDruif> Hehehe
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well everyone
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-04
<tgm4883> mhall119, ping
<tgm4883> mhall119, was wondering if there was a specific reason to depend on 2.37 of python3-dist-utils-extra in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythtvservices/view/head:/debian/control
<tgm4883> it seems to work with 2.34 in precise
<mhall119> tgm4883: it's just the version I had
<mhall119> 2.34 is fine
<tgm4883> ok
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-05
<mhall119> solarcloud: welcome
<mhall119> solarcloud: we don't have any recommended or targeted hardware for the TV right now
<mhall119> basically anything that you can connect to a TV
<mhall119> a remove control would be handy, but not required
<mhall119> tgm4883 and bobweaver (not hear atm) could tell you what hardware they use
<solarcloud> ok .. that is a major drawback for testers ...
<solarcloud> but the Dude abides
 * tgm4883 peaks in
<mhall119> solarcloud: understood, we just don't have anything yet
<mhall119> tgm4883: solarcloud is wondering what kind of HTPC he should use to test the TV stuff
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> which part?
<solarcloud> I could just test it on my 19" monitor ?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> it's probably worth noting that A) it's pretty alpha still, and B) it's made of two parts
<tgm4883> which can (but don't have to) be on the same machine
<solarcloud> tgm4883: Yeah, I get the idea that it supposed to be built into the TV H-ware, but at the moment .. I'm looking at this :: http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASRock-3D-i3-370M-Graphics-Operating/sim/B004DFFUXK/2
<tgm4883> solarcloud, that would be incorrect. The target is to have an ISO for people to install on any hardare
<tgm4883> hardware
<solarcloud> oh Ok..
<tgm4883> and what you linked would work, providing all the underlying hardware is supported
<tgm4883> solarcloud, of course, that doesn't include a TV tuner card
<tgm4883> so you'll still need that
<solarcloud> I'm surprised there isn't a contact for all the MediaPlayer guys in the US that can test the hardware.. as Amazon is littered with them (nearly 50 or so)..
<tgm4883> not sure I follow
<solarcloud> nevermind..
<tgm4883> solarcloud, i'm going to grab some lunch, but I'd be happy to answer any of your questions when I get back
<solarcloud> Ok , but I think I'll leave it .. just happy to know that this channel exists ... :)
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-06
<solarcloud> tgm4883: You still about ??
<solarcloud> mhall119: You still about ?
<solarcloud> Anyone up for a chat @ 4:17am , Prob.ly not ...
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-08
<CrestedNewt> evening all - we having a meeting?
<CrestedNewt> mhall119, tgm4883, bobweaver - we having a meeting?
<tgm4883> yep
 * tgm4883 join #ubuntu-meeting
<tgm4883> lol
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-09
<saxin> Can someone direct me to a a youtube video etc, that shows how UbuntuTV is working atm? I have found some on youtube, but they all seem to lag alot.
#ubuntu-tv 2014-02-04
<Fault632632> Sorry for the add ~aff .. http://tiny.cc/DellTvReferencePrice
<Fault632632> leaves
